
Prevalidator – Powered by Prevalidator - Tradedog
http://prevalidator.com/
======
Tradedog
Prevalidator is a showcase which puts new startup ideas in front of the crowd.
Users interact with projects by commenting, rating, sharing and direct liaison
with project owners. Users can also prebuy products at significant discounts.
Users can signup for individual projects and project owners will receive their
contact information to enable them to build their own potential user lists.
Prevalidator will have a large registered user database providing a "built in"
audience for projects. Unregistered users can also view, but not interact with
projects.The platform measures all interactions and uses an algorithm to
calculate project popularity and validity of the concept/idea. The concept was
built around the principles of simplifying validation, user acquisition and
product development based on early adopter feedback for new startups.

